# Do Not Circumcise Your Kids!



## Silence

Circumcision has existed for such a long period of time and is still going on, which all begins from so called apart of a religious believe as well as culture.

For the people who do not understand foreskin sees it as an extra skin, nothing more than that which plays no role in anything and only keeps the head of the penis ( glans ) dirty. WRONG! some also circumcise for sexual pleasure, so they believed, WRONG!

The foreskin is apart of the penis, thus plays a very important role in both protecting as well as giving sexual pleasure for men. Seeing a man without his foreskin is as same as seeing a woman without her clitoral hood. In the past, like I read a story happened in Muslim countries, sexual desires were controlled through circumcision.

For the female, their clitoris would be cut off ( no different than cutting the head of a man's penis ), ridiculously they said it makes the women more attractive and clean, women with clitoris were seen as dirty, incomplete and they also said women with clitoris appear yellow. When I was young, I had heard about muslim girls being circumcised when born, I didn't understand what they were talking about at such an age.









Clitoris is the women's pleasure spot besides the G-spot on the upper wall a few inches within a female's vagina-although there are actually a few other pleasure spots within but these are the two main spots. For women, the so sensitive clitoris can trigger women into masturbating or having prematiral sex, for males, the mobile gliding skin which has very sensitive nerves endings that plays a very important role in sexual pleasure can trigger them into sexual arousal-masturbation and prematiral sex.

So this is how these men had controlled, especially the females and keeping them in line-treated like slaves, and saying the uncircumcised were ugly, dirty and incomplete







. Do you know women's vagina were once stitched and only to be opened by the husband on their first night after wedding in Muslim Countries? Do you know they would be stitched again if he's travelling so she wouldn't cheat on him? Such image and treatment were given to women!









Treasure God's true creation, treasure God's love, do not discard God's gift, if you have to mutilate or cut apart of you, then why are you even given it in the first place? Put an end to circumcision, I am glad to be uncircumcised, natural, complete, not having my life changed because of some stupid moron's psycho thoughts and believes. What I have explained about male circumcision and what a role foreskin is playing for men is nothing compared to what you will read from especially the first link below:

http://www.cirp.org/pages/anat/

More: http://www.noharmm.org/advantage.htm

And to read about the ridiculous female genital mutilation:
http://www.mwlusa.org/publications/positionpapers/fgm.html


----------



## Round Head

Lets not remove ingrown wisedom teeth either.








They are there for a reason right?
Oh, and don't ever trim toe nails.
Also, what ever you do, do not ever brush your teeth.
If toothbrushes were meant for teeth, then they would naturally grow out from the earth.
And lets not wipe our assses. The bible never said anything about that either.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


----------



## Silence

Round Head said:


> its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. Sensitivity reduces.


----------



## the_w8

johnson wearing a turtleneck....hahahahaha


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Silence said:


> The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. *Sensitivity reduces.*


without less sensitivity the world would be full of minute men.

im less sensitive and its fun lol


----------



## hyphen

i'd rather not have a collection of smegma, thanks


----------



## outlook8

i'm sensing some insecurity...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

outlook8 said:


> i'm sensing some insecurity...


the doctor sneezed when clipping me







i lost 3 inches!!!!!!!!! now im only a 9 instead of a foot long


----------



## oscar119

outlook8 said:


> i'm sensing some insecurity...


I think someone is trying to make "not circumsizing" more popular...

Dude who really gives a crap about circumcision....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

ahhhhhhhhhhh who am i kidding, im white


----------



## Silence

Lol is everyone circumcised here? A collection of smegma? You have no experience but speak of it from what you hear, is like judging sex without the experience of sex.

Edit: Am I saying male circumcision is wrong? It's seriously your decision and choice, it belongs to you. I can only share the difference and show you other informations because seriously..not many know.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Silence said:


> Lol is everyone circumcised here? A collection of smegma? You have no experience but speak of it from what you hear, is like judging sex without the experience of sex.


id rather not have my penis looking like an elephants trunk........ or an ant eatters nose.









got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice


----------



## oscared15

> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice










good one


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

boba fett said:


> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one
Click to expand...

if i was black the joke would go more like this..........

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put it in half way


----------



## hyphen

Silence said:


> Lol is everyone circumcised here? A collection of smegma? You have no experience but speak of it from what you hear, is like judging sex without the experience of sex.
> 
> Edit: Am I saying male circumcision is wrong? It's seriously your decision and choice, it belongs to you. I can only share the difference and show you other informations because seriously..not many know.


there are arguments on both sides. this is just a funny thread and people are having fun with it.


----------



## oscared15

:laugh: funny


----------



## Silence

Animals have that protection, dogs, elephants, cats, monkeys etc.

Again, seriously it's your choice guys. But then I know many are circumcised when born and just have no idea about the knowledge of the foreskin ( so it's not really a choice but what's being done to another, what's being passed on ) and foreskin is only seen as an unnecessary part of the body, that's ignorance.


----------



## oscar119

piranha_guy_dan said:


> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one
Click to expand...

if i was black the joke would go more like this..........

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put it in half way








[/quote]

And if I was a horse the joke would go like this...

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put the end in...









As soon as someone brings up circumcision the penis jokes start...









Silence, can you tell me why you care so much about circumcision?


----------



## Silence

oscar119 said:


> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one
Click to expand...

if i was black the joke would go more like this..........

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put it in half way








[/quote]

And if I was a horse the joke would go like this...

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put the end in...









As soon as someone brings up circumcision the penis jokes start...









Silence, can you tell me why you care so much about circumcision?
[/quote]

I don't, ( and sharing this doesn't mean I care about another man's dick ) I just wanted to share because not many know and read the part I said it's your choice. It's up to you and enjoy life.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

oscar119 said:


> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one
Click to expand...

if i was black the joke would go more like this..........

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put it in half way








[/quote]

And if I was a horse the joke would go like this...

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put the end in...









As soon as someone brings up circumcision the penis jokes start...









Silence, can you tell me why you care so much about circumcision?
[/quote]

a foreskin fetish









silence man you make some fucked up threads lol i like this one the best tho


----------



## Puff

my dad always told me there's a reason i didnt get chopped.

"us irish, why would we want to chop a bit off the end when we dont know how long it will grow???"

always chuckle when he used to say that.


----------



## hyphen

Silence said:


> Animals have that protection, dogs, elephants, cats, monkeys etc.
> 
> Again, seriously it's your choice guys. But then I know many are circumcised when born and just have no idea about the knowledge of the foreskin ( so it's not really a choice but what's being done to another, what's being passed on ) and foreskin is only* seen as an unnecessary part of the body, that's ignorance.*


because it's not necessary. your stomach, brain, heart, lungs and pancreas are necessary. foreskin and appendices are not. if you remove foreskin you're not going to die. your penis will function, you will have feeling in the groin, and you will lead an otherwise undisturbed life. therefor, it's not necessary.


----------



## Silence

hyphen said:


> Animals have that protection, dogs, elephants, cats, monkeys etc.
> 
> Again, seriously it's your choice guys. But then I know many are circumcised when born and just have no idea about the knowledge of the foreskin ( so it's not really a choice but what's being done to another, what's being passed on ) and foreskin is only* seen as an unnecessary part of the body, that's ignorance.*


because it's not necessary. your stomach, brain, heart, lungs and pancreas are necessary. foreskin and appendices are not. if you remove foreskin you're not going to die. your penis will function, you will have feeling in the groin, and you will lead an otherwise undisturbed life. therefor, it's not necessary.
[/quote]

Did you read the informations from the links I posted above? Then I don't know how you're saying that, although a foreskin is not as important as a finger, you sure can still grab onto something with four fingers. Saying living without foreskin is possible is logical and obvious, thus judging it is unnecessary is judgmental, hypocrisy and ignorance.

Edit: And to go to the extreme, there are a group of people in certain areas of the world in certain culture cut the head of their penis off and they're without it and they find it beautiful and yes they can still live without it.


----------



## Silence

piranha_guy_dan said:


> got a funny one for ya guys........... my g/f said she wanted 7 inches, so i gave it to her twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one
Click to expand...

if i was black the joke would go more like this..........

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put it in half way








[/quote]

And if I was a horse the joke would go like this...

my g/f told me she wanted 7 inches so i only put the end in...:laugh:

As soon as someone brings up circumcision the penis jokes start...









Silence, can you tell me why you care so much about circumcision?
[/quote]

a foreskin fetish









silence man you make some fucked up threads lol i like this one the best tho :laugh:
[/quote]

You sound like you are in one of these categories:

a) Angry or hating, thus being an asshole.

b) Asshole, therefore being one.

c)Blind, therefore judgmental or insensitive.

Seriously, like I said it's your life, your choice dude. I am not trying anything here nor am I insulting circumcised people here, sometimes I have fun in this forum, sometimes I try to make people laugh, even by doing something silly. Now I am just sharing this here because not many know, nothing more, nothing else.


----------



## hyphen

Silence said:


> Did you read the informations from the links I posted above? Then I don't know how you're saying that, although a foreskin is not as important as a finger, you sure can still grab onto something with four fingers. Saying living without foreskin is possible is logical and obvious, thus judging it is unnecessary is judgmental, hypocrisy and ignorance.
> 
> Edit: And to go to the extreme, there are a group of people in certain areas of the world in certain culture cut the head of their penis off and they're without it and they find it beautiful and yes they can still live without it.


lets start from the very root of your argument. you're trying to tell me that the foreskin is a 'necessary' body part. from that, let's extract the word 'necessary':

dictionary.com says:


> nec·es·sar·y Audio pronunciation of "necessary" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (ns-sr)
> adj.
> 
> * 1. Absolutely essential. See Synonyms at indispensable.*
> 2. Needed to achieve a certain result or effect; requisite: the necessary tools.
> 3.
> 1. Unavoidably determined by prior conditions or circumstances; inevitable: the necessary results of overindulgence.
> 2. Logically inevitable.
> 4. Required by obligation, compulsion, or convention: made the necessary apologies.


merriam webster says:


> Main Entry: 1nec·es·sary
> Pronunciation: 'ne-s&-"ser-E
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle English necessarie, from Latin necessarius, from necesse necessary, probably from ne- not + cedere to withdraw -- more at NO
> 1 a : of an inevitable nature : INESCAPABLE b (1) : logically unavoidable (2) : that cannot be denied without contradiction c : determined or produced by the previous condition of things d : COMPULSORY
> *2 : absolutely needed : REQUIRED*


so, the key here is that you're saying that the foreskin is absolutely needed, absolutely essential. OBVIOUSLY, IT IS NOT. i don't need to read some damn link to know that a person doesn't need his damn foreskin to perform or feel sensation. i know from experience. you don't see on the news "EXTRA, EXTRA: MAN DIES FROM CIRCUMSIZED PENIS!". it's not f*cking "necessary." it's SKIN, hence the name "fore*SKIN*". i can cut the skin off of the tip of my nose and i'll still be able to smell, same concept here. penis head does not = penis, it means penis head, bell end, whatever other synonyms you can conjur up.

there is no ignorance. and you must not know what hypocrisy means.

if this topic were of utmost importance and potentially life changing, maybe you'd have a point. but forcing your opinion on people who don't care because it's of no relevance isn't going to get you anywhere in your quest to promote the Order of the Foreskin. this isn't cancer, it's a f*cking flap of skin.


----------



## oscar119

OWNED lol


----------



## Mettle

This is what I don't get...

You keep saying, and it is probably true, that the majority of people here who are circumsized had the procedure performed at birth.

Then you're talking about it being 'our choice'.

Dude?


----------



## Cichlidae

I dont believe in doing it to newborns it throws then into shock which can be dangerous. If i have a son im going to wait until hes old enough to choose what he wants, if he wants it done he can get it done, if not oh well.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

did you make this thread tonight silence because you were watching that show called war at homew or something like that and they wanted to give the kid a briss and he was like 12 already? or is this just one big coinsidence that a tv show had a circumcision episode?


----------



## Froogle

SILENCE no offense but ur so gay wtf would u make this a damn thread. are u gay and wanna know what men got resting in there pants, thats between them and their girlfriend or wife. this is so retarted u my friend need help


----------



## JAC

Uncut and proud of it


----------



## Silence

hyphen said:


> Did you read the informations from the links I posted above? Then I don't know how you're saying that, although a foreskin is not as important as a finger, you sure can still grab onto something with four fingers. Saying living without foreskin is possible is logical and obvious, thus judging it is unnecessary is judgmental, hypocrisy and ignorance.
> 
> Edit: And to go to the extreme, there are a group of people in certain areas of the world in certain culture cut the head of their penis off and they're without it and they find it beautiful and yes they can still live without it.


lets start from the very root of your argument. you're trying to tell me that the foreskin is a 'necessary' body part. from that, let's extract the word 'necessary':

dictionary.com says:


> nec·es·sar·y Audio pronunciation of "necessary" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (ns-sr)
> adj.
> 
> * 1. Absolutely essential. See Synonyms at indispensable.*
> 2. Needed to achieve a certain result or effect; requisite: the necessary tools.
> 3.
> 1. Unavoidably determined by prior conditions or circumstances; inevitable: the necessary results of overindulgence.
> 2. Logically inevitable.
> 4. Required by obligation, compulsion, or convention: made the necessary apologies.


merriam webster says:


> Main Entry: 1nec·es·sary
> Pronunciation: 'ne-s&-"ser-E
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle English necessarie, from Latin necessarius, from necesse necessary, probably from ne- not + cedere to withdraw -- more at NO
> 1 a : of an inevitable nature : INESCAPABLE b (1) : logically unavoidable (2) : that cannot be denied without contradiction c : determined or produced by the previous condition of things d : COMPULSORY
> *2 : absolutely needed : REQUIRED*


so, the key here is that you're saying that the foreskin is absolutely needed, absolutely essential. OBVIOUSLY, IT IS NOT. i don't need to read some damn link to know that a person doesn't need his damn foreskin to perform or feel sensation. i know from experience. you don't see on the news "EXTRA, EXTRA: MAN DIES FROM CIRCUMSIZED PENIS!". it's not f*cking "necessary." it's SKIN, hence the name "fore*SKIN*". i can cut the skin off of the tip of my nose and i'll still be able to smell, same concept here. penis head does not = penis, it means penis head, bell end, whatever other synonyms you can conjur up.

there is no ignorance. and you must not know what hypocrisy means.

if this topic were of utmost importance and potentially life changing, maybe you'd have a point. but forcing your opinion on people who don't care because it's of no relevance isn't going to get you anywhere in your quest to promote the Order of the Foreskin. this isn't cancer, it's a f*cking flap of skin.
[/quote]

Dude, I am not forcing anything onto anybody and don't make me repeat myself over and over. I know what I meant and it's up to you how you want to take my words. I have nothing more to repeat nor in any other words trying to clear myself or trying to get it into your mind about what the f*ck I mean.

Mettle,

That's because I was trying to say I am not forcing anything, I am only sharing and it's your CHOICE to take as you like and yes most had no choice because it was being done instead of letting the kid to grow up and decide on their own.

Froogle,

Same response to you, I don't want to repeat myself anymore. And go tell the same thing to doctors who are trying to explain the importance of foreskin. And I didn't make this thread to know who is circumcised and who isn't, although I can tell by your responses. And you have to be immature and close minded to call me gay.

I am done with this thread, it clearly has nothing to do with what I shared and the purpose of it-which is simply to share the knowledge of it because not many know and for you to make your own choice-for your kids.

Done.


----------



## yourhead

My parents always said it should be your choice if you want to modify your body. I'm 25 and I'm proud to say I'm not running to the doctor to get my forskin chopped off. These people all argue a certain way because they were basically born that way. It doesn't matter to them because it WASN'T their choice but I can tell you that as a fully grown conscious man I wouldn't have anyone cutting anything off my willy but you can all stick to your f'd up view of the situation. I can tell you my own children will choose whenever they want if they decide they can't live having a foreskin. I've had several girlfriend that truly thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. I've never had any complaints.

Kind Regards,

Brian


----------



## taylorhedrich

piranha_guy_dan said:


> The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. *Sensitivity reduces.*


without less sensitivity the world would be full of minute men.

im less sensitive and its fun lol
[/quote]
Yeah, all we need is for sex to feel better so people do it more. Afterall, Humans are on the endangered species list you know.








~Taylor~


----------



## Judazzz

froogle said:


> SILENCE no offense but ur so gay wtf would u make this a damn thread. are u gay and wanna know what men got resting in there pants, thats between them and their girlfriend or wife. this is so retarted u my friend need help


How about you zip it real quick








If someone wants to talk about certain things, that's fine: if that means intimate things that's fine as well. Real men can talk about stuff like dicks, foreskin and circumcision without having to be insecure about their sexual orientation (that you think a guy has to be gay to talk about these things teaches us about just one thing, and nothing more: the ignorant and narrow-minded way your brain 'functions').

So again, if you got nothing of value to post, STFU! And more importantly, don't *ever* decide for someone else what can and cannot be posted - you're way out your your league here.


----------



## C0Rey

froogle said:


> SILENCE no offense but ur so gay wtf would u make this a damn thread. are u gay and wanna know what men got resting in there pants, thats between them and their girlfriend or wife. this is so retarted u my friend need help


STFU silence is a creepy sosipathic stalker(j/k), but that doesnt take away his right to make threads about our dicks!

im uncut and glad. its NOT NOT NOT cleaner, if you wash the f*cker once a day or more!


----------



## acestro

> its NOT NOT NOT cleaner










I've never seen a 'triple' negative before.

Dont think anyone is gay until they post "this thread is worthless without pics"









I'll admit, Silence has had some unusual topics lately, but it still makes for interesting discussion. I'm just waiting for the 20 pics of big boob girls....


----------



## C0Rey

pics omg!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

"silence" i like most of you thread, but this one arew weird dude!


----------



## Ex0dus

The ladies love Mr Snufalufagus


----------



## nismo driver

Silence said:


> Animals have that protection, dogs, elephants, cats, monkeys etc.
> 
> Again, seriously it's your choice guys. But then I know many are circumcised when born and just have no idea about the knowledge of the foreskin ( so it's not really a choice but what's being done to another, what's being passed on ) and foreskin is only seen as an unnecessary part of the body, that's ignorance.


animals need protection because they dont wear cloths..

yes whne man was basically just and animal the foreskin served a purpose but modern man does not need it for any reason..


----------



## C0Rey

nismo driver said:


> Animals have that protection, dogs, elephants, cats, monkeys etc.
> 
> Again, seriously it's your choice guys. But then I know many are circumcised when born and just have no idea about the knowledge of the foreskin ( so it's not really a choice but what's being done to another, what's being passed on ) and foreskin is only seen as an unnecessary part of the body, that's ignorance.


animals need protection because they dont wear cloths..

yes whne man was basically just and animal the foreskin served a purpose but modern man does not need it for any reason..
[/quote]

i personally dont want my head rubbin against my boxers!


----------



## dracofish

I just think it's funny to see someone that preaches about toleration go and say that other cultures are butchers because they perform circumcision. It's the same thing. Some cultures do it...some don't. We may not like it, but it's not our culture. The same with foot binding, the rings around the neck, disks in the lower lip...those are all cultural things.

Where I'm from, my generation (the males at least) pretty much all recieved circumcisions. The abnorm is to be uncut. I've only seen pictures of an intact foreskin. That's all I've known. Being a female, I think it looks gross. But that's because that's all I've known. But I'm not going to discount someone that isn't cut because it was their own cultural perspective. That would be wrong.

It's similar to the idea that all kids had to have their tonsils removed. For a while there, it was normal for them to be removed before they even presented problems. But, in time that changed.


----------



## Ex0dus

dracofish said:


> I just think it's funny to see someone that preaches about toleration go and say that other cultures are butchers because they perform circumcision. It's the same thing. Some cultures do it...some don't. We may not like it, but it's not our culture. The same with foot binding, the rings around the neck, disks in the lower lip...those are all cultural things.
> 
> Where I'm from, my generation (the males at least) pretty much all recieved circumcisions. The abnorm is to be uncut. I've only seen pictures of an intact foreskin. That's all I've known. Being a female, I think it looks gross. But that's because that's all I've known. But I'm not going to discount someone that isn't cut because it was their own cultural perspective. That would be wrong.
> 
> It's similar to the idea that all kids had to have their tonsils removed. For a while there, it was normal for them to be removed before they even presented problems. But, in time that changed.


Yes, this is quite normal... but like I said, they ladies learn to love Mr Snufalagus


----------



## Silence

Hmm, can't stand this...if a female who has grown seeing circumcised penis is suddenly shown or introduced to an uncircumcised, she would obviously be disgusted or find it strange looking. It's about what has been planted into one's mind, if I have grown seeing women without clitoris or clitoral hood, I would certainly feel strange when suddenly seeing a woman with clitoris or clitoral hood, I wouldn't understand it.

And I have heard from girls who have experienced both circumcised and uncircumcised, 99% said a circumcised penis was better and would definitely not let their kids be circumcised, 1% of the women said she couldn't find difference and the ones who find it eww just do not understand it, they were shown circumcised penis is normal, clean, whereas the other has strange extra skin and is dirty.

If you don't believe me, you can take a look at surveys from women on the internet. It's seriously how one has grown up, one's life style. So please don't judge out of ignorance and from what has been told, I only wanted to share the knowledge of the foreskin which not many know.

And Nismo Driver, is that all you have understood? And you wouldn't feel different having it rubbing against your briefs or boxers if you want to talk about protection because it has turned from like the inner lip to the outer lip like I mentioned, that already shows it has changed due to no protection.

I only wanted to share, you guys should stop taking this as a way to insult or make fun of, that's just stupid. Although I am glad with the responses from uncircumcised people. But as I said, it's up to you, I give up.


----------



## r1dermon




----------



## C0Rey

let me guess:

F, for Foreskin!??


----------



## DrewBoOty

This thread has been brought to you courtesy of Smegma Inc.


----------



## acestro

r1dermon said:


>


Awesome.

How many times are you going to quit on this thread Silence? You're being silly, this discussion isn't going that bad at all.


----------



## joey'd

Ex0dus said:


> The ladies love Mr Snufalufagus


all the non-jewish men i know, are all cut. much cleaner, and from all the woman i know and i have asked which they prefer, some have never even seen an un-cut penis, and the ones that have..... all think it is very freakish looking








exodus.... mr.snufalufagus lolololol im rollin on the floor man


----------



## nismo driver

Silence said:


> And Nismo Driver, is that all you have understood? And you wouldn't feel different having it rubbing against your briefs or boxers if you want to talk about protection because it has turned from like the inner lip to the outer lip like I mentioned, that already shows it has changed due to no protection.


but your missing the point that people who are clipped when there a baby its not raw your whole life and medially is cleaner to be cut then uncut.. i dont know what kind of underwear your waering but mine are soft and comfortable anyway..

i can see your point that removing it is unatural but the point is that its not necessary and more hygenic to have ti removed.. obviously for someone to have it removed in tehre teens or twenties or later is kind of rediculous, and they would suffer from the lack of protection and sensitivity issues your talking about..


----------



## r1dermon

i took wes's advice and i wear cotton panties now...they're nice and soft, and it makes it really easy for me to deal with....."being clipped"


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Wow this is an ODD topic to come up on even on this board...

Personally I would never circumcise any son I would have. I'm doing his future wife a favor


----------



## acestro

r1dermon said:


> i took wes's advice and i wear cotton panties now...they're nice and soft, and it makes it really easy for me to deal with....."being clipped"












I knew it was coming sooner or later


----------



## C0Rey

nismo driver said:


> And Nismo Driver, is that all you have understood? And you wouldn't feel different having it rubbing against your briefs or boxers if you want to talk about protection because it has turned from like the inner lip to the outer lip like I mentioned, that already shows it has changed due to no protection.


but your missing the point that people who are clipped when there a baby its not raw your whole life and medially is cleaner to be cut then uncut.. i dont know what kind of underwear your waering but mine are soft and comfortable anyway..

i can see your point that removing it is unatural but the point is that its not necessary and more hygenic to have ti removed.. obviously for someone to have it removed in tehre teens or twenties or later is kind of rediculous, and they would suffer from the lack of protection and sensitivity issues your talking about..
[/quote]

one of my friends got his at age 15 or somtn, we had a blast kicking him in the groin.
he was in alot of pain for a long time.
And FFS how do you know its cleaner?? do you have foreskin? 
im guessing most of you guys wash every day, even jerk of in the shower everyday! its not cleaner as long as you wash it. ofc if you dont clean it the penis with foreskin will become more nasty, but who doesnt wash it cmon!

here im guessing its the opposite as in the US white "native" norwegians keep it. so you feel dumb in the shower if you dont have it.


----------



## WilliamBradley

I prefere uncircumcised wayyyy better


----------



## JAC

IMO it has more to do with your culture than with hygiene nowadays, If you shower at least once a day you shouldn't have any issues down there if you're not circumcised. In my country it's mostly something that jewish people do, the mayority of men here are not circumcised.

Penn and Teller had an episode of Bullshit! about circumcision and they concluded that there was no reason to do it other than for aesthetics, in fact, there were more negatives aspects that positive ones about circumcision. I'm not saying they're right, but their arguments were convincing, definately worth a watch.


----------



## acestro

I have to ask JAC, where is the batman bomb clip from? It cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## JAC

acestro said:


> I have to ask JAC, where is the batman bomb clip from? It cracks me up every time I see it!


 Hahaha, I always get complements on it, I can't remember where I got it from but you can take it from my sig if you want to.

From what I've heard, it's from an old Batman movie, based on the same characters and with the same actors from the original series.


----------



## acestro

Awesome. Also (last derail I promise), how is the stabilityof Venezuela? I really want to visit that country (and go FISHING!) but have heard bad things...


----------



## outlook8

Tinkerbelle said:


> I prefere uncircumcised wayyyy better


care to share why??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

outlook8 said:


> I prefere uncircumcised wayyyy better


care to share why??
[/quote]

yeah dont even say it feels better for the women lol

im sure you cant think they look nicer lol hmmmmmmmm lets see a elephant nose or a mushroom?


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Anyways interesting rant on here... Obviously There aren't many people on here wantnig their foreskin bakc if tehy had it chopped off, and I don't think i'd find a grown man that wasnt' circumsicied that says he wants his foreskin chopped off... lol.....

But I mean it can't be healthy.... You can do lots of things in the world but does it make it right. Some people have said you can cut it off and still live, well I can take your eye out and you can still see, well unless someone's throwing a baseball at your face you'll probably get smacked with it and possibly die... ha ha uh hmm the point of this reply was... I don't know....

I don't think anyone in here will say circumscion is a good thing, if they were female and thats prominent in many cultures..

Male circumscion is a cultural thing, there is no science backing it up.... And the science that was there is now being refuted....

Anyways.......Cultural.. thats all it is....

And uh... on a different note...... thats all... lol.... I don't even know if this thread is still going lol


----------



## r1dermon

there's no evidence that you need it...like there's no evidence that you need wisdom teeth, or tonsils, or apendixes...


----------



## hyphen

I-Eat-My-Master said:


> Anyways interesting rant on here... Obviously There aren't many people on here wantnig their foreskin bakc if tehy had it chopped off, and I don't think i'd find a grown man that wasnt' circumsicied that says he wants his foreskin chopped off... lol.....
> 
> But I mean it can't be healthy.... You can do lots of things in the world but does it make it right. *Some people have said you can cut it off and still live, well I can take your eye out and you can still see, *well unless someone's throwing a baseball at your face you'll probably get smacked with it and possibly die... ha ha uh hmm the point of this reply was... I don't know....
> 
> I don't think anyone in here will say circumscion is a good thing, if they were female and thats prominent in many cultures..
> 
> Male circumscion is a cultural thing, there is no science backing it up.... And the science that was there is now being refuted....
> 
> Anyways.......Cultural.. thats all it is....
> 
> And uh... on a different note...... thats all... lol.... I don't even know if this thread is still going lol


i understand what you're trying to say. but getting an eye removed is not the same. getting an eye removed means you cannot see from that eye any longer. also, an eye is an integral part of the body, indispensable. the foreskin is not. it's the equivalent of comparing an appendix to a liver.

it is really cultural. in africa theres a tribe where a young man who comes of age is circumsized without anesthesia or disinfectants (with a knife) and left out in a tent in the middle of nowhere to fend for himself for a week or two.

also, a female has already pointed out in this thread that she prefers circumsized men. it's subjective. which is what silence is leaving out. the topic title is "DON'T CIRCUMSIZE YOUR CHILDREN", yet he says he's not pushing his beliefs and opinions on us. a better way to have approached this was to argue both sides, which he didn't do.


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master

Yea but you can live without one eye... and you can live without your appendix but the appendix is something that (if you beleive in evolution and not intelligent design ....... lol ok i'm going to stop there before i laugh....) but I don't think foreskin is 'evolutionary equivelent' to an appendix... IMO....

But women in certain tribes in Africa get circumsiced as well.. yes FEMALE circumscion..... and no one in their right mind would say that, was a good idea....

Oh and I do disagree with how this post was constructed, but then again the subject heading may have been so that discussion could be generated.. or he's just a one sided individual lol.....

I apologize for my awful spelling lol


----------



## theanimedude

damnit...so that means i'll never ever feel true pleasure..................wtf!!!!!


----------



## humpy_3

I think someone is trying to make "not circumsizing" more popular...

Dude who really gives a crap about circumcision....
[/quote]

i second that thought it doesnt really matter either way i personallly think it looks nasty to be uncircumsized but if you are it isnt your fault blame your parents, i like my junk being circumsized
it serves its purpose and keeps me and my wife happy 
this is an akward and silly thread too btw









my wife is also due to have our baby in november and if it happens to be a boy he will be circumsized there is just no other way to do it ....i dont wanna have to explain to him when he is however old when his girlfriend laughs at his top heavy penis that it is natural and it is wrong to not have it ..... just isnt gonna happen lol


----------



## acestro

r1dermon said:


> there's no evidence that you need it...like there's no evidence that you need wisdom teeth, or tonsils, or apendixes...


The appendix and tonsils have lymphoid tissue which might have a slight immune function (which we can obviously live without). Wisdom teeth come in very handy for people that lose teeth during their lifetime. Foreskin, as mentioned, was probably protective. With different immune challenges, improved tooth care, and boxerbriefs, we can do without all of these! But we haven't had these improvements long enough for evolution to select AGAINST these things. AND with people treating their infections, removing wisdom teeth, etc. we will probably always have them.


----------



## oscar119

r1dermon said:


> there's no evidence that you need it...like there's no evidence that you need wisdom teeth, or tonsils, or apendixes...


Yep and that's why most people get them removed for health reasons..


----------



## dracofish

hyphen said:


> there's no evidence that you need it...like there's no evidence that you need wisdom teeth, or tonsils, or apendixes...


The appendix and tonsils have lymphoid tissue which might have a slight immune function (which we can obviously live without). Wisdom teeth come in very handy for people that lose teeth during their lifetime. Foreskin, as mentioned, was probably protective. With different immune challenges, improved tooth care, and boxerbriefs, we can do without all of these! But we haven't had these improvements long enough for evolution to select AGAINST these things. AND with people treating their infections, removing wisdom teeth, etc. we will probably always have them.
[/quote]

From what I've heard more and more people are being born without some or all of their wisdom teeth. I only have two...I was born without lower ones.


----------



## acestro

Maybe selection has a head start, cool info!


----------



## JAC

dracofish said:


> From what I've heard more and more people are being born without some or all of their wisdom teeth. I only have two...I was born without lower ones.


 I was born without my wisdom teeth, I still have my tonsils which have never given me any problems and I'm uncircumcized







.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Round Head said:


> Lets not remove ingrown wisedom teeth either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there for a reason right?
> Oh, and don't ever trim toe nails.
> Also, what ever you do, do not ever brush your teeth.
> If toothbrushes were meant for teeth, then they would naturally grow out from the earth.
> And lets not wipe our assses. The bible never said anything about that either.


----------



## rocker

LMAO round head is right.

i liked it when Silence made stupid comics of predator.

now its gay


----------



## WilliamBradley

outlook8 said:


> I prefere uncircumcised wayyyy better


care to share why??
[/quote]

since they're there for us 
I thought you may want to know a lady's point of view

but whatever


----------



## boozehound420

people always say it looks like a turtle neck or took or whatever, but thats only true when your not hard as a rock ready to pound a hot broad


----------



## oscar119

boozehound420 said:


> people always say it looks like a turtle neck or took or whatever, but thats only true when your not hard as a rock ready to pound a hot broad


Too much info dude... I don't need to know what your penis looks like..

Maybe you guys should join a "Uncircumcized penis' are kewl!!" forum...


----------



## WilliamBradley

oscar119 said:


> people always say it looks like a turtle neck or took or whatever, but thats only true when your not hard as a rock ready to pound a hot broad


Too much info dude... I don't need to know what your penis looks like..

Maybe you guys should join a "Uncircumcized penis' are kewl!!" forum...
[/quote]

that's where I smell insecurity!


----------



## rocker

boozehound420 said:


> people always say it looks like a turtle neck or took or whatever, but thats only true when your not hard as a rock ready to pound a hot broad








































THIS IS GOING INTO MY f*cking SIGNATURE LMAO

eh whatever i like being "circed"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

what does most woman prefer?? circumcise or uncircumcise


----------



## r1dermon

no, i dont think its insecurity, i think its something like, if im eating dinner or whatever, and someone said their penis looks like a turtleneck when its flacid, but when it gets hard as a rock, ready to bone a woman, it comes out of its shell, i'd probably proceed to wrap an extension cord around their neck and pull tightly while i suggest that they never say stupid sh*t like that at the dinner table again...does that make me insecure? i dunno...i suppose i'd say the same if a girl said that their clitoral hood covers their clitorus when they're not "hot", but when they get turned on, their clitorus pokes out like a hard nipple...but im probably just being insecure aye?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

r1dermon said:


> no, i dont think its insecurity, i think its something like, if im eating dinner or whatever, and someone said their penis looks like a turtleneck when its flacid, but when it gets hard as a rock, ready to bone a woman, it comes out of its shell, i'd probably proceed to wrap an extension cord around their neck and pull tightly while i suggest that they never say stupid sh*t like that at the dinner table again...does that make me insecure? i dunno...i suppose i'd say the same if a girl said that their clitoral hood covers their clitorus when they're not "hot", but when they get turned on, their clitorus pokes out like a hard nipple...but im probably just being insecure aye?

















you make some good point they myfriend


----------



## boozehound420

hahaha you guys are fucken hilarious, you guys responded exactly the same as a few guys after some girls were trying to explain it to them


----------



## oscar119

WilliamBradley said:


> people always say it looks like a turtle neck or took or whatever, but thats only true when your not hard as a rock ready to pound a hot broad


Too much info dude... I don't need to know what your penis looks like..

Maybe you guys should join a "Uncircumcized penis' are kewl!!" forum...
[/quote]

that's where I smell insecurity!
[/quote]

No not really, I just feel no need to describe my johnson to the general public on the internet. Personally I think it's a stupid discussion, but I find it interesting(in a comedic way) that people are so adimit about uncircumcizing being the way to go.

I could say lots of good things girls have told me about my johnson but do I need to start a thread about it and make a argument that mine is better or describe what's special about mine? Just my view..


----------



## Fido

Un circ.

Where is this clean/unclean rumor coming from? I bet 80% of the men in the world are uncirc.

Learn how to shower every day and you won't have problems!!! Oh and it serves as HUGE protection, for instance I was welding the other day, and a fat glob of moten metal burned through my pants and boxers, and just barely burned onto my foreskin. If I was cut, i would have been in HUGE pain, but my foreskin protected me!

And the skin also lubes the head of the penis during intercourse


----------



## joey'd

Fido said:


> Un circ.
> 
> Where is this clean/unclean rumor coming from? I bet 80% of the men in the world are uncirc.
> 
> Learn how to shower every day and you won't have problems!!! Oh and it serves as HUGE protection, for instance I was welding the other day, and a fat glob of moten metal burned through my pants and boxers, and just barely burned onto my foreskin. If I was cut, i would have been in HUGE pain, but my foreskin protected me!
> 
> And the skin also lubes the head of the penis during intercourse


















this is just nasty, and it is mostly a difference of opinion which nobody will ever think differently about, i think penis' are nasty and dont like thinking about them , i have my own penis, and me and he are content with each other and i would never wish i had any other penis, so why are we talking about penis exactly?


----------



## humpy_3

i think this is a new form of male bonding





































here i found this to help wash away the penis's in everyones mental picture

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=118606&hl=

just trying to help!!


----------



## r1dermon

damn...i remember that time that that molten hot piece of iron from a thermite bomb i made sizzled through my pants and burned my mushroom head...or that time my penis got run over by a train (it was just trying to save a penny!!!) or the time my johnson wound up in a crazy chicks mouth who bit it off...luckily, she bit the foreskin...a bit more than she could chew, if you know what i mean...there've also been several times my penis has been attacked by various yard rodents, when i've been doing yard work such as mowing the lawn...or the time that bee stung me in the penis, thank god for my foreskin, or i would've had a nice long stinger in my urinal tract. then there was the time i pissed off a cat and he struck my penis with his tremendously sharp claws, thank the lord for my foreskin, my penis may not be here today if it wasnt there...

to my foreskin....this bud's for you.


----------



## hyphen




----------



## DrewBoOty

joey said:


> Un circ.
> 
> Where is this clean/unclean rumor coming from? I bet 80% of the men in the world are uncirc.
> 
> Learn how to shower every day and you won't have problems!!! Oh and it serves as HUGE protection, for instance I was welding the other day, and a fat glob of moten metal burned through my pants and boxers, and just barely burned onto my foreskin. If I was cut, i would have been in HUGE pain, but my foreskin protected me!
> 
> And the skin also lubes the head of the penis during intercourse


















this is just nasty, and it is mostly a difference of opinion which nobody will ever think differently about, i think penis' are nasty and dont like thinking about them , i have my own penis, and me and he are content with each other and i would never wish i had any other penis, so why are we talking about penis exactly?








[/quote]
seriously.


----------



## Fry

Fido said:


> Un circ.
> 
> Where is this clean/unclean rumor coming from? I bet 80% of the men in the world are uncirc.
> 
> Learn how to shower every day and you won't have problems!!! Oh and it serves as HUGE protection, for instance I was welding the other day, and a fat glob of moten metal burned through my pants and boxers, and just barely burned onto my foreskin. If I was cut, i would have been in HUGE pain, but my foreskin protected me!
> 
> And the skin also lubes the head of the penis during intercourse


And the skin also lubes the head of the penis during intercourse <- Thats what a pie hole is for man.
I hate it when my choker gets in they way if it was pemanent...I would cut it off myself if I had to.consider it like this goin in circumsized comming out uncircumsized.best of both worlds i guess. lol


----------



## Omnius

I never had a choice in the matter.... but oh well ignorance is bliss...


----------



## oscared15

It does serve as protection, as I found out on a bike accident, I might have been bleeding out my dick


----------



## wasabi-glow

Round Head said:


> Lets not remove ingrown wisedom teeth either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there for a reason right?
> Oh, and don't ever trim toe nails.
> Also, what ever you do, do not ever brush your teeth.
> If toothbrushes were meant for teeth, then they would naturally grow out from the earth.
> And lets not wipe our assses. The bible never said anything about that either.


Hahahah! AGREE....

I was circumcised.. it was a right of passage in my CULTURE... Chix dig em too


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

My 1st sex ed teacher in gr.6 told us that penises come in all shapes and sizes but they're all beautiful in their own way (she was probably a whore) . She also lied, because i'm fairly sure mine is the only one that's beautiful. In the end, we shouldn't argue about our penises.
View attachment 102248


----------



## Ex0dus

2 out of 3 women prefer the foreskin

foreskin... the other white meat

all great slogans for anti circumsicion ads that silence will be airing


----------



## rocker

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> My 1st sex ed teacher in gr.6 told us that penises come in all shapes and sizes but they're all beautiful in their own way (she was probably a whore) . She also lied, because i'm fairly sure mine is the only one that's beautiful. In the end, we shouldn't argue about our penises.
> View attachment 102248





> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> -Thong shots
> -Nudity and near nudity
> -Exposed backsides
> -Exposed or covered breasts


----------



## outlook8

View attachment 102273

VS.
View attachment 102274


----------



## Puff

for the record my gf prefers my way...aka au naturel...lol

im just not down with cutting off a certain length of my penis...i mean...its my penis...unless you want to be nice to it then leave it alone..lol

i also imagine having no insulation in the tip of your dick makes for some very uncomfortable winters...im glad i have the "thermal neck warmer"


----------



## sicklid-holic

Why the hell does anyone care about someones penis? Weither you are circumsized or not its your personal private part and your business. I would rather be talking about "beautiful" and "sexy" and "hot" babes private parts.


----------



## quickdeath

I joined a fish site and got a description of everyones dick.. well hot-damn!

I heard someone say they were welding and some hot metal landed on their dick and because they were uncut it saved them.. the first thing I thought about was how hot it is welding and how stanky' that dicks gotta' be by the end of the day. It's like your belly button.. uncut means that lint, dirt, dead skin and fluids get locked all up in there (like a horse).. that's just fuckin' nasty! Better than that was everyone that said their girlfriends like their dicks uncut, the truth is.. your girlfriends like one of their ex-boyfriends c*ck better than yours.. but of course they won't tell you that. Your girls know how fragile you are about your tiny P.P.s.. do you really think thay are going to tell you that it makes them sick when they have to spit out lint from your Hanes.. come on now!

It sounds to me like someone wants you to describe your tool to him?????????????????????????

hummmmmmmmm


----------



## Gordeez

outlook8 said:


> View attachment 102273
> 
> VS.
> View attachment 102274


That's just it...Your *NOT* a Giant Mushroom...


----------



## outlook8

Puff said:


> i also imagine having no insulation in the tip of your dick makes for some very uncomfortable winters...im glad i have the "thermal neck warmer"


around here, we wear these things called pants in the winter, no cold dick for us :rasp: ...


----------



## Jewelz

I heard about one dude who sued his doctor after that doctor recommended that he undergo the procedure for some reason.. Apparently, he said being circumsized completely ruined his sex life - he couldn't get nearly the same degree of pleasure as he has before he was cut


----------



## r1dermon

i dont know how that would "ruin" his sex life...seems to me that would make him ehhhem, last longer if you will...im cut, and i can go 3 hours on a BAD day...hehehehe :laugh:

and for all you ladies out there...i havent been so long, but yes, im single....


----------



## humpy_3

well i don't know about anyone else but im feeling a sence of "togetherness" now that we all know about each others junk who needs the post your mugshot thread .....hell just describe your penis instead!


----------



## BIG_BOY

thats nasty who the hell won't circumsize there kids


----------



## WilliamBradley

BIG_BOY said:


> thats nasty who the hell won't circumsize there kids


anybody who's not jewish nor american
: )


----------



## Quint

Commisioner Hurst (complaining about women police cadets) : In my days there were Johnsons as far as the eye could see !

Eric Lassard : .....and what a wonderful sight it was !

(quotes from Police Academy)

ROTFLMAO !!


----------



## Puff

quickdeath said:


> I joined a fish site and got a description of everyones dick.. well hot-damn!
> 
> I heard someone say they were welding and some hot metal landed on their dick and because they were uncut it saved them.. the first thing I thought about was how hot it is welding and how stanky' that dicks gotta' be by the end of the day. It's like your belly button.. uncut means that lint, dirt, dead skin and fluids get locked all up in there (like a horse).. that's just fuckin' nasty! Better than that was everyone that said their girlfriends like their dicks uncut, the truth is.. your girlfriends like one of their ex-boyfriends c*ck better than yours.. but of course they won't tell you that. Your girls know how fragile you are about your tiny P.P.s.. do you really think thay are going to tell you that it makes them sick when they have to spit out lint from your Hanes.. come on now!
> 
> It sounds to me like someone wants you to describe your tool to him?????????????????????????
> 
> hummmmmmmmm


sorry QD, wrong with this one









and its called "cleaning your penis". that's how you keep it clean.haha









i mean, it cant be good having your bellend exposed man..i mean...it scratches on stuff if you rock the commando style...at least with the hood you got a kind of "windbreaker" for your c*ck...

hahaha














Having A Penis Rocks
















when i think about it, i think it's the Jewish religion infiltrating society and trying to make ppl think that their way is the right way. they're sneaky like that...jk


----------



## hyphen

the jews aren't the only people in the world that get circumsized.

the jews aren't the only people in the world that get circumsized.


----------



## thePACK

Ex0dus said:


> 2 out of 3 women prefer the foreskin
> 
> foreskin... the other white meat
> 
> all great slogans for anti circumsicion ads that silence will be airing


----------



## The Predator

why do jews do it?


----------



## CichlidAddict

Hey, I just thought of an advantage to not being cut. You could smuggle small amounts of cocaine in there! 
Then again, I wouldn't want a german sheppard trying to maul my garbage.


----------



## Ex0dus

VENOM said:


> why do jews do it?


----------



## acestro

...


----------



## Guest

Oh man







I hadnt even opened this until now...fuckin guys are halarious.

I prefer the hood, anyone who lives in a cold climates knows that every bit of insulation in that area is good, nobody wants to have sex with an icecube!

This thread...


----------



## oscar119

acestro said:


> ...


I'm with ceiling cat... I imagine everyone wants to share they're uncut and it's advantages in the work place and accidents...







Because even though you might crash on a cycle at 150mph, if your uncut your johnson won't get injured...

hyphen was right though there are other cultures besides jews/americans that circumcize.. Not that it really matters.


----------



## Puff

now female circumcision...lets talk about that...


----------



## Quint

Anyone heard that Monty Python song "Isn't it nice to have a penis ?"

Hysterical funny crap.....ROTFLMAO !!


----------



## gvrayman

boba fett said:


> It does serve as protection, as I found out on a bike accident, I might have been bleeding out my dick










no, you don't want any dick blood


----------



## acestro

why?

Just why?


----------



## Silence

Why would someone bump this thread again?!


----------



## ChilDawg

I hear you on that. IBTL to infinity!


----------



## James Blake

I don't often post anymore in the lounge but silence you have way too much time on your hands, get off your high horse and if you want to make topics make them about something that you actually know about, this is going to seem very harsh but... I hope that you never had/will have the chance to bring children into this world so you will never have to make any of these decisions. In all seriousness I think it's really time for you to go and get some mental help, I fear for the safety of mankind having you in this world. You are always trying to stir the pot maybe its time to step away from your computer and into the real world outside so that someone can straighten you out by whatever means necessary. Also please note that I didn't capitalize your name "silence" because I cannot show you any respect at this time. Thanks in advance for going and getting the aforementioned mental help.


----------



## rocker

o my god


----------



## awfraser

piranha_guy_dan said:


> its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


fo sho!


----------



## Puff

yeah man, anyone with a brain knows how to clean their c*ck.

you lose a hell of a lot of feeling when they chop the end of your bit off.

plus dan, im surprised. it helps keep it warm in our long cold winters!lol

ppl who have been chopped can only ever say "well, its cleaner"...sure it is...if the non-chopped guy doesnt wash his dick.

id prefer to keep bits that are supposed to be inside where they're supposed to be. it's like cutting open your mouth so your tongue is permanently outside your mouth...

plus, us irish were always taught, "why would we cut off the end when we dont know how big it will get???"


----------



## gvrayman

James Blake said:


> I don't often post anymore in the lounge but silence you have way too much time on your hands, get off your high horse and if you want to make topics make them about something that you actually know about, this is going to seem very harsh but... I hope that you never had/will have the chance to bring children into this world so you will never have to make any of these decisions. In all seriousness I think it's really time for you to go and get some mental help, I fear for the safety of mankind having you in this world. You are always trying to stir the pot maybe its time to step away from your computer and into the real world outside so that someone can straighten you out by whatever means necessary. Also please note that I didn't capitalize your name "silence" because I cannot show you any respect at this time. Thanks in advance for going and getting the aforementioned mental help.































but I will leave with a sense od acomplishment so,


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> id prefer to keep bits that are supposed to be inside where they're supposed to be. it's like cutting open your mouth so your tongue is permanently outside your mouth...


Most disturbing comparison ever. EVER.

I still wear a hoodie.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

acestro said:


> Awesome. Also (last derail I promise), how is the stabilityof Venezuela? I really want to visit that country (and go FISHING!) but have heard bad things...


Yeap, our President is an ass... but the country is normal... if you wanna come fishing you're welcome... in fact i'm planning some fishing trips for late october to Río Apure and Río Guárico (Los Llanos region) where you can find many Ps species (Cariba, Altuvei, Irritans, Rhombeus, Medinai, Elongatus and others)...







!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Silence said:


> its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, *you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. Sensitivity reduces.*
[/quote]

...And you have been uncircumsized since you were small? So Im sure you do not know...Dont force me to illustrate exactly how sensitive my glans is. And did I read wrong when you compared cutting off foreskin to cutting off the whole clitoris? Do you know anything about anatomy and/or physiology? Sorry if anbody else has already pointed out his inconsistencies, but I just read this and got all hot. And by the way, why does it always seem that UNCIRCUMSIZED people are always trying to push theif beliefs on other people (which is totally one aspect of human interaction that totally disgusts me by the way)??? I have never once heard a circumsized person say to someone who is uncircumsized..."Hey, you should REALLY consider getting that thing circumsized!" I apologize to any NORMAL people who may be uncircumsized, but it just seems as though there is a serious self-esteem issue that most uncircumsized people have. My two cents!

Tom


----------



## ChilDawg

gvrayman said:


> I don't often post anymore in the lounge but silence you have way too much time on your hands, get off your high horse and if you want to make topics make them about something that you actually know about, this is going to seem very harsh but... I hope that you never had/will have the chance to bring children into this world so you will never have to make any of these decisions. In all seriousness I think it's really time for you to go and get some mental help, I fear for the safety of mankind having you in this world. You are always trying to stir the pot maybe its time to step away from your computer and into the real world outside so that someone can straighten you out by whatever means necessary. Also please note that I didn't capitalize your name "silence" because I cannot show you any respect at this time. Thanks in advance for going and getting the aforementioned mental help.































but I will leave with a sense od acomplishment so,








[/quote]

What?!?! Why did you say this and why did you bump this thread?


----------



## Puff

PygoFanatic said:


> its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, *you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. Sensitivity reduces.*
[/quote]

...And you have been uncircumsized since you were small? So Im sure you do not know...Dont force me to illustrate exactly how sensitive my glans is. And did I read wrong when you compared cutting off foreskin to cutting off the whole clitoris? Do you know anything about anatomy and/or physiology? Sorry if anbody else has already pointed out his inconsistencies, but I just read this and got all hot. And by the way, why does it always seem that UNCIRCUMSIZED people are always trying to push theif beliefs on other people (which is totally one aspect of human interaction that totally disgusts me by the way)??? I have never once heard a circumsized person say to someone who is uncircumsized..."Hey, you should REALLY consider getting that thing circumsized!" I apologize to any NORMAL people who may be uncircumsized, but it just seems as though there is a serious self-esteem issue that most uncircumsized people have. My two cents!

Tom
[/quote]

man, you're an idiot.

how the f*ck would an un-cut guy say "hey man, you should get that bit reattatched??" it's impossible, so how in the f*ck do uncut dudes "force their beliefs" on the already cut. i dont know if you realized it, but it is irreversible...

ive heard lots of idiot guys who have been circumsized try to "push their beliefs" on the uncut.

getting chopped has more to do with "beliefs" than not getting cut...

you're completely hypocrital.

ive never heard uncut guys telling someone "hey, you shouldnt have got that done..."

what i have heard is "yeah....my penis is cleaner than yours because im missing a piece of it."


----------



## ESPMike

Why the hell would someone bring this thread back. I mean did they do a search for circumcision, or did they go back and look at some old Silence threads and see, hey circumcision, that looks like fun. WHY bring this back to life?


----------



## PygoFanatic

Puff said:


> its cleaner when the skin is removed. plus it also prevents ur johnson from looking like he is wearing a turtle neck.


The skin is moblie, thus can be pulled back and cleaned, *you were circumcised since small? If so I'm sure you do not know. Circumcision turns the head from like the inner lip to the outer lip. Sensitivity reduces.*
[/quote]

...And you have been uncircumsized since you were small? So Im sure you do not know...Dont force me to illustrate exactly how sensitive my glans is. And did I read wrong when you compared cutting off foreskin to cutting off the whole clitoris? Do you know anything about anatomy and/or physiology? Sorry if anbody else has already pointed out his inconsistencies, but I just read this and got all hot. And by the way, why does it always seem that UNCIRCUMSIZED people are always trying to push theif beliefs on other people (which is totally one aspect of human interaction that totally disgusts me by the way)??? I have never once heard a circumsized person say to someone who is uncircumsized..."Hey, you should REALLY consider getting that thing circumsized!" I apologize to any NORMAL people who may be uncircumsized, but it just seems as though there is a serious self-esteem issue that most uncircumsized people have. My two cents!

Tom
[/quote]

man, you're an idiot.

how the f*ck would an un-cut guy say "hey man, you should get that bit reattatched??" it's impossible, so how in the f*ck do uncut dudes "force their beliefs" on the already cut. i dont know if you realized it, but it is irreversible...

ive heard lots of idiot guys who have been circumsized try to "push their beliefs" on the uncut.

getting chopped has more to do with "beliefs" than not getting cut...

you're completely hypocrital.

ive never heard uncut guys telling someone "hey, you shouldnt have got that done..."

what i have heard is "yeah....my penis is cleaner than yours because im missing a piece of it."
[/quote]

Ouch! Looks like somebody else is experiencing foreskin anger. If you would have read my post, you would have realized I am not an idiot "Puff". Way to make a personal attack on me based on an observation I have made. One of my best friends is "Un-cut" and on more than 93753 occasions, he has attempted to convince me that he is superior to me because of his uncircumsized penis. At NO POINT did I hint that I thought that circumcision is reversible. If THAT is all you got out of my post, then you sir are the idiot. And maybe I dont see circumsized people as pushing their beliefs on others (beliefs about WHY people are circumsized, not that they should get circumsized......Fn' RETARD.) Additionally, I have taken several sex and health related courses throughout my college career, and anytime circumcision comes up, guess who cant let the topic go?...100% of the time it is somebody who is uncircumsized, relentlessly telling everybody why its "better" to be uncircumsized. And most of the time, that person is sitting there looking like a rabid idiot while the rest of the class is ready to move on. But being from the other side, I guess you see reality through a slightly skewed lens.

By the way, I cant pass this up...how am I hypocritical? That seems to be a popular word in flaming posts, but nobody seems to use the word in the correct context. At what point did I say something that totally and completely went against something else I said? Before you reply with a single solitary sentence, I want you to point out how I am hypocritical.

Tom


----------



## werdna

Round Head said:


> Lets not remove ingrown wisedom teeth either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are there for a reason right?
> Oh, and don't ever trim toe nails.
> Also, what ever you do, do not ever brush your teeth.
> If toothbrushes were meant for teeth, then they would naturally grow out from the earth.
> And lets not wipe our assses. The bible never said anything about that either.


thataa boy


----------



## Guest

Its funny how basically this thread can be summed up like so:

Circumsized guys: f*ck that sh*t, we are right, lets have a huge debate over it.

Un-Cicumsized guys: Who cares?


----------



## G23.40SW

DannyBoy17 said:


> Its funny how basically this thread can be summed up like so:
> 
> Circumsized guys: f*ck that sh*t, we are right, lets have a huge debate over it.
> 
> Un-Cicumsized guys: Who cares?


So true, Danny, so true.


----------



## r1dermon

r1dermon said:


> damn...i remember that time that that molten hot piece of iron from a thermite bomb i made sizzled through my pants and burned my mushroom head...or that time my penis got run over by a train (it was just trying to save a penny!!!) or the time my johnson wound up in a crazy chicks mouth who bit it off...luckily, she bit the foreskin...a bit more than she could chew, if you know what i mean...there've also been several times my penis has been attacked by various yard rodents, when i've been doing yard work such as mowing the lawn...or the time that bee stung me in the penis, thank god for my foreskin, or i would've had a nice long stinger in my urinal tract. then there was the time i pissed off a cat and he struck my penis with his tremendously sharp claws, thank the lord for my foreskin, my penis may not be here today if it wasnt there...
> 
> to my foreskin....this bud's for you.


----------



## alan

i haven't been 'done'. im still a complete prick


----------



## Puff

alan said:


> *foreskin anger. *


HAHAHA. that is awesome. "Foreskin anger".hahahaha. i burst out laughing when i read that.









is that similar to roadrage?

i think that needs to be put into the dictionary. im dead serious, that is f*cking hilarious.

it turned from a retort against me, to me laughing my ass off as soon as i read "foreskin anger".










may our different penises never have verbal wars again.lol


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> how the f*ck would an un-cut guy say "hey man, you should get that bit reattatched??" it's impossible, so how in the f*ck do uncut dudes "force their beliefs" on the already cut. i dont know if you realized it, *but it is irreversible*...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epispasm

http://www.norm.org/

Said one man in search of new foreskin, _"I'm one of the millions of men who doesn't like being circumcised. I wish I had been able to scream at the doctors, 'Hands off, it's mine!'"_

http://www.cirp.org/library/restoration/schultheiss


----------



## Puff

are you shitting me?!?

hahahaha. foreskin reapplication..there ya go...wow...


----------



## Fargo

NORM actually has a discussion group for circumcised men, much like AA, NA, or any other self-help group. Many circumcised men actually feel very inadequate and alienated. and need a forum in which to air their grievences.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Puff said:


> *foreskin anger. *


HAHAHA. that is awesome. "Foreskin anger".hahahaha. i burst out laughing when i read that.









is that similar to roadrage?

i think that needs to be put into the dictionary. im dead serious, that is f*cking hilarious.

it turned from a retort against me, to me laughing my ass off as soon as i read "foreskin anger".










may our different penises never have verbal wars again.lol
[/quote]

I honestly expected to catch major heat for the foreskin anger thing...but I am truly glad that I could make you laugh. In fact, I am still slightly confused as to why you were so accepting of my attempted attack. My compliments to you. I just didnt enjoy the idiot comment, so I decided to fire back!

Lets kill this argument and continue it in the Nuke thread!

Tom


----------



## Puff

no man. that foreskin anger comment was f*cking hilarious!!!


----------



## alan

Fargo said:


> NORM actually has a discussion group for circumcised men, much like AA, NA, or any other self-help group. Many circumcised men actually feel very inadequate and alienated. and need a forum in which to air their grievences.


you are joking right? this can't be serious,can it?


----------



## Puff

"hi, my name is bill...and i feel inadequate because when i was a baby my parents had part of my penis chopped off."

i still have a hard time picturing a bunch of guys sitting in a circle talking about their circumcisions and how they cant handle it anymore.


----------



## ESPMike

Puff said:


> "hi, my name is bill...and i feel inadequate because when i was a baby my parents had part of my penis chopped off."
> 
> i still have a hard time picturing a bunch of guys sitting in a circle talking about their circumcisions and how they cant handle it anymore.


Yeah tha is by far one of the gayest things Ive ever heard. Your sex life must SUCK if you need to go to a Penis support group.

BTW Puff I LOVE the avatar.


----------



## Puff

ESPMike said:


> "hi, my name is bill...and i feel inadequate because when i was a baby my parents had part of my penis chopped off."
> 
> i still have a hard time picturing a bunch of guys sitting in a circle talking about their circumcisions and how they cant handle it anymore.


Yeah tha is by far one of the gayest things Ive ever heard. Your sex life must SUCK if you need to go to a Penis support group.

*BTW Puff I LOVE the avatar.*
[/quote]









thanks man 

when i saw that picture i had to use it. too priceless to ignore.hahaha.


----------



## alan

Puff said:


> "hi, my name is bill...and i feel inadequate because when i was a baby my parents had part of my penis chopped off."
> 
> i still have a hard time picturing a bunch of guys sitting in a circle talking about their circumcisions and how they cant handle it anymore.


Yeah tha is by far one of the gayest things Ive ever heard. Your sex life must SUCK if you need to go to a Penis support group.

*BTW Puff I LOVE the avatar.*
[/quote]









thanks man 

when i saw that picture i had to use it. too priceless to ignore.hahaha.
[/quote]
i know what you mean but i wouldn't even a waste 2" square bit of the internet on that sorry assed cheating shitbag diving t0sser..(draws breath)


----------



## Puff

you have to look at the avatar and read the sig simulatneously


----------



## alan

Puff said:


> you have to look at the avatar and read the sig simulatneously


oh yeh....







nice one 'till you get told to remove it


----------



## Puff

shhhhhh...


----------



## alan

ok..(he whispered)


----------



## Fargo

alan said:


> NORM actually has a discussion group for circumcised men, much like AA, NA, or any other self-help group. Many circumcised men actually feel very inadequate and alienated. and need a forum in which to air their grievences.


you are joking right? this can't be serious,can it?
[/quote]

Go to NORM's website; I posted the link. These guys are a group committed to finding solace in a foreskinless world, and they dream one day of restoring the sacred flap that was the crown of their shaft.


----------



## ChilDawg

I think there are some sort of foreskin-stretching dumbbells or some other enhancement equipment, as well as prosthetics out there...

One of the funniest episodes of "Friends" was the one where Joey tried to make a prosthetic foreskin because he had to be authentically unscathed for some acting job.


----------



## acestro

Why did I click on this thread again?


----------



## Puff

acestro said:


> Why did I click on this thread again?


because you keep hoping someone has posted pics!!!














jk


----------



## alan

Puff said:


> Why did I click on this thread again?


because you keep hoping someone has posted pics!!!














jk
[/quote]





















have they ?


----------



## gvrayman

Maybe Ocellatus2000 has some pics to share.


----------



## EZmoney

haha... silence was a funny kid! i liked his predator pics


----------



## ICEE

silence


----------



## Boobah

silence...the ultimate emo creeper of pfury. although his jiggy vs. tony jaa thread was epic


----------



## [email protected]°

Dead Thread Walking...


----------



## ICEE

but its a keeper


----------



## pyrokingbrand

Silence......a thread and cake genius!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone5797

STICKY THIS THREAD!!

CIRCUMCISION RULES! WOOOO!!

i didnt know him but...BRING SILENCE BACK!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Circumsized penis look disgusting imagine walking around with the head all exposed, man I cringe just thinking about it. You know there's some people that actually have surgery to put their foreskins back on.


----------



## Nick G

E-THUG said:


> Circumsized penis look disgusting imagine walking around with the head all exposed, man I cringe just thinking about it. You know there's some people that actually have surgery to put their foreskins back on.


i pretty much cringe thinking about any penis that isnt mine.


----------



## gvrayman

You speak for the majority here.


----------



## Tyrone5797

Nick G said:


> Circumsized penis look disgusting imagine walking around with the head all exposed, man I cringe just thinking about it. You know there's some people that actually have surgery to put their foreskins back on.


i pretty much cringe thinking about any penis that isnt mine.
[/quote]

Ownage in the purist form


----------



## TobiasRieper

as soon as you tell someone your circumsized there going to start calling you a jew. Is that how you want to be thought of for the rest of your life?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

THATS RASCIST


----------



## ICEE

E-THUG said:


> THATS RASCIST


what is rascist?


----------



## ZOSICK

ICEE said:


> THATS RASCIST


what is rascist?
[/quote]


----------



## gvrayman

E-THUG said:


> THATS RASCIST


didn't know Jew was a race


----------



## Nevermind

TobiasRieper said:


> as soon as you tell someone your circumsized there going to start calling you a jew. Is that how you want to be thought of for the rest of your life?


Who cares what the guys think of you in the locker room, alls i know is all the girls i've been with think foreskin is disgusting, and I know one that will not give oral to guys that arent circumsized.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

lol ive never seen this thread in my life and i think i just spent like 3 hours reading all of it great stuff, but to add my 3cents in every girl i have been with has preferred circumsised they say uncircumsised is ugly looking and looks creepy but thats just in my realm of experience.


----------



## scrubbs

unfortunately my parents decided to leave me as I was when I was born. Why do I say unfortunately? Well my foreskin doesnt work like it should and guess what I have to get done at 26 years old? Yup. No sex for 6 weeks. General anesthetic. Doctor came out and said 'it is really painful'

I seriously can't wait guys. Should be done this spring or summer.


----------



## ICEE

scrubbs said:


> unfortunately my parents decided to leave me as I was when I was born. Why do I say unfortunately? Well my foreskin doesnt work like it should and guess what I have to get done at 26 years old? Yup. No sex for 6 weeks. General anesthetic. Doctor came out and said 'it is really painful'
> 
> I seriously can't wait guys. Should be done this spring or summer.


sorry, but cant help to







at this post


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

why does it not work?


----------



## maknwar

gvrayman, is pit man circumsized?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

is ICEE?


----------



## ICEE

E-THUG said:


> is ICEE?


----------



## maknwar

If I guess, will you tell me the right answer e-thug?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

ASK YOUR MOTHER.


----------



## jmax611

E-THUG said:


> Circumsized penis look disgusting imagine walking around with the head all exposed, man I cringe just thinking about it. You know there's some people that actually have surgery to put their foreskins back on.


so you dont cringe at the sight of a uncircumsized one?


----------



## maknwar

ha ha, thats enough derailment from me. But seriously, I dont think its a big deal. If you dont, its ok. If you do, thats ok too.


----------



## philbert

gvrayman said:


> THATS RASCIST


didn't know Jew was a race
[/quote]

its not racist it is anti-semitic. either way hate is cool you know whatever floats your boat?


----------



## maknwar

well said philbert


----------



## philbert

Nevermind said:


> as soon as you tell someone your circumsized there going to start calling you a jew. Is that how you want to be thought of for the rest of your life?


Who cares what the guys think of you in the locker room, alls i know is all the girls i've been with think foreskin is disgusting, and I know one that will not give oral to guys that arent circumsized.
[/quote]

i just asked my girl and her friend they said that she would NEVER sleep or give oral with some one thats not. she says she thinks its REALLY gross. then adding "how is circumcision is related to piranhas?" lol i just laughed


----------



## maknwar

shallow women, have they ever seen an uncircumcised penis?


----------



## ICEE

hall of fame


----------



## MiGsTeR

I've never seen this thread before.. Wow


----------



## TobiasRieper

Nevermind said:


> as soon as you tell someone your circumsized there going to start calling you a jew. Is that how you want to be thought of for the rest of your life?


Who cares what the guys think of you in the locker room, *alls i know is all the girls i've been with think foreskin is disgusting, and I know one that will not give oral to guys that arent circumsized.*
[/quote]

Some chicks like to nibble on it


----------



## FEEFA

maknwar said:


> shallow women, have they ever seen an uncircumcised penis?


I bet 9 out of 10 couldn't tell the difference once you're hard, unless you got a pencil dick with little or no head :rasp:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

The bottom line is that its not about the dick, its about your mind.


----------



## Piranha_man

Every single day I drop to my knees and thank god that I was circumcised.
And hell, I don't even believe in god!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

banned camp


----------



## blbig50

Haha, either way you look at it, unless you were uncircumcised for an extended time in your life, and then later circumcised, such as waiting until 26 years old and had several sexual experiences, you are looking at it from an ethnocentric view, has anyone here waited and have an opinion. Unless you have, its only an opinion from one side.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Is this thread not dead yet?????????


----------



## Sheppard

^^Apparently not Ronin..there so many people who love their members whether or not they sport they hoodie!
Represent.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Well fellas let me tell you something. HAVE U EVER BEEN TO ENGLAND? For f*ck sakes them girls are hawter than AMERICANs and they'r used to uncuts cawks fellas. Its only America Girls that are used to the cut style cawks and prefer that. 80% of the worlds population is uncut. Now think about that this Long and Hard (no pun intended).


----------



## blbig50

very true


----------



## Piranha_man

E-THUG said:


> Well fellas let me tell you something. HAVE U EVER BEEN TO ENGLAND? For f*ck sakes them girls are hawter than AMERICANs and they'r used to uncuts cawks fellas. Its only America Girls that are used to the cut style cawks and prefer that. 80% of the worlds population is uncut. Now think about that this Long and Hard (no pun intended).


Yeah, and these supposedly "Hot" chicks also have hairy arm pits, legs and bushes.
Go figure.


----------



## Trigga

i used to be circumcised but it grew back


----------



## Fargo

http://www.circumstitions.com/Restore.html


----------



## CichlidAddict

When I was circumcised they used the leftover skin for an entire adult leg skin graft.


----------



## NakedSavage

Trigga said:


> i used to be circumcised but it grew back


HAHAHAHA


----------



## TimmyTeam

80% of the world is also thrid world, where they cant afford things that will make them less suseptible to diseases, such as circumsicon


----------



## Buckman

this kid in baltimore hospital was born without eyelids so they used his forskin to make him some. isnt that crazy??? the kid was fine but he was a little c*ck-eyed.


----------



## His Majesty

Piranha_man said:


> Well fellas let me tell you something. HAVE U EVER BEEN TO ENGLAND? For f*ck sakes them girls are hawter than AMERICANs and they'r used to uncuts cawks fellas. Its only America Girls that are used to the cut style cawks and prefer that. 80% of the worlds population is uncut. Now think about that this Long and Hard (no pun intended).


Yeah, and these supposedly "Hot" chicks also have hairy arm pits, legs and bushes.
Go figure.
[/quote]
nooo mate that the french

the brit chicks ae mostly all clean


----------



## jacks

i once knew a man in england he was working in some factory where they work with explosive material anyway one day there was an explosion, he was working very near the explosion and lost half of his dick, he never really spoke much after that and his mates called him stumpy


----------



## His Majesty

jacks said:


> i once knew a man in england he was working in some factory where they work with explosive material anyway one day there was an explosion, he was working very near the explosion and lost half of his dick, he never really spoke much after that and his mates called him stumpy










what a lovely story


----------



## alan

I can believe this go so many replies


----------



## Trigga

fett529 said:


> this kid in baltimore hospital was born without eyelids so they used his forskin to make him some. isnt that crazy??? the kid was fine but he was a little c*ck-eyed.


hahaha


----------



## alyt

1. I am sorry for bringing this back to life....but really I had to read it and yes I cannot believe I read the whole thing

2. In my experience girls (girls being me and my friends) will say that she likes a. over b. because you are an a.

3. I think the whole sensitivity thing can be up for debate...everyone is sensitive in their own way...I know a girl (b***h) who can orgasm from the lightest touch where as other people can take much longer...and I am sure this would be the same with guys.

4. Personally I like cut better, but I am a little biased never been with an uncut for long.

ahhh wow I feel like I put in too much information...but then again I didn't just describe my own junk so I feel a bit better


----------



## Ægir

Holy blast from the past

I kinda miss that crazy bastard and his nonsensical topics...

As for the "describing your own junk"... I would bet money somebody will chime in with a:










for the first time in this topic... and prob the last


----------



## marco

alyt said:


> 1. I am sorry for bringing this back to life....but really I had to read it and yes I cannot believe I read the whole thing
> 
> 2. In my experience girls (girls being me and my friends) will say that she likes a. over b. because you are an a.
> 
> 3. I think the whole sensitivity thing can be up for debate...everyone is sensitive in their own way...I know a girl (b***h) who can orgasm from the lightest touch where as other people can take much longer...and I am sure this would be the same with guys.
> 
> 4. Personally I like cut better, but I am a little biased never been with an uncut for long.
> 
> ahhh wow I feel like I put in too much information...but then again I didn't just describe my own junk so I feel a bit better


well... i wanted to post in here. but now just nevermind. sh*t would be wierd...


----------



## Guest

Whatever happened to Ocellatus2000


----------



## AKSkirmish

Mr. Lahey said:


> Whatever happened to Ocellatus2000


Tantrum and ran away.........His feeling got hurt-Noone loved him...

I'm not too sure actually


----------



## Guest

AKSkirmish said:


> Whatever happened to Ocellatus2000


Tantrum and ran away.........His feeling got hurt-Noone loved him...

I'm not too sure actually
[/quote]

I wouldnt doubt this.

The guy was one of the best posters on here at first - I think his name was something like Oscar2000 or something similar. Then he came back months later and was a complete jerk on here and changed his name a bunch of times.

I would rank him as so amongst my Pfury feuds:

1. acestro
2. Occelatus2000
3. jiggy
4. reddragon
5. mdrs - he's a good guy though


----------



## AKSkirmish

Mr. Lahey said:


> Whatever happened to Ocellatus2000


Tantrum and ran away.........His feeling got hurt-Noone loved him...

I'm not too sure actually
[/quote]

I wouldnt doubt this.

The guy was one of the best posters on here at first - I think his name was something like Oscar2000 or something similar. Then he came back months later and was a complete jerk on here and changed his name a bunch of times.

I would rank him as so amongst my Pfury feuds:

1. acestro
2. Occelatus2000
3. jiggy
4. reddragon
5. mdrs - he's a good guy though
[/quote]

Yeah he know his oscars and alike thats for sure-
After he came back and wanted to be a jerk-I really tried to just overlook him and not concern myself with him or his postings.......Sad...had alot of good info to share.....Not sure what made him change his ways....


----------



## Doktordet

Is this a joke? In contrast to most people's belief that male infants should be circumcised, I believe that circumcision should be done in males between the ages of 8 and 12. Circumcision is a rite of passage for a male. I was circumcised using a barber's razor blade, no anesthesia, while biting down on a piece of thick rubber. Then a boiled guava solution was poured on the wound to begin the healing process. Real men get circumcised. Don't be a p*ssy.


----------



## ZOSICK

Doktordet said:


> *Is this a joke?* In contrast to most people's belief that male infants should be circumcised, I believe that circumcision should be done in *males between the ages of 8 and 12. Circumcision is a rite of passage for a male.* I was circumcised using a barber's razor blade, no anesthesia, while biting down on a piece of thick rubber. Then a boiled guava solution was poured on the wound to begin the healing process. Real men get circumcised. Don't be a p*ssy.


once again the lady's love Mr Snuffleupagus, and your a jew!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I miss Ocellatus2000 aswell. I liked him better when he was a dick because he would make me lawl.


----------



## zippa

Leave it to Cana-Duh!!	http://www.facebook.com/canfap


----------



## Boobah

That is amazing...CAN-FAP


----------



## Smoke




----------



## TRIG

dude wtf hahaha. This is nuts, I read this thread a few days ago and had to hold back from posting in it but oh well...


----------



## bob351

swim

and can fap







if it was only a government program named that and not a huge joke


----------

